# Crystal CreeK



## Nuno M. (26 Feb 2015)

Hi everyone,

So here it goes 2015 layout, one week since start-up, let's see how it develops from here on 

*Start-Up:*
17/02/2014

*Tank:*
277L (120x50x50 optiwhite 10mm by Vidromoldura)
244L real water volume after setup

*Stand:*
DIY - 122x51x82

*Lights:*
BLAU Lumina T5 4x54w
1x Dennerle Trocal Special Plant 3000k
1x Dennerle Trocal Amazon Day 6000k
1x JBL Solar Tropic Ultra 4000K
1x JBL Solar Natur Ultra 9000K

*Filtration:*
1x JBL e1501 GreenLine
1x JBL e901 GreenLine
Media:
Sera Siporax
Seachem Matrix
Seachem Purigen 

*Heating:*
Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater 300W

*Other Equipment:*
Kit Co2 aquaristic.tec with solenóide valve 2kg bottle +13kg bottle(Food grade)
JBL ProFlora PH Control
TMC Aquagrow Power Diffuser 500
TMC Aquagrow Plastic Bubble Counter
ADA Pollen Glass Beetle Ø50
ADA Glass Counter
gUSH CO2 indicator
Twinstar NANO
VIV 13mm & 17mm (outflows), VIV 13mm & 17mm (inflows)
Jebao DP-4 (peristaltic pump 4 ways)

*Hardscape:*
Rocks and Wood collected along Portuguese Shore, ADA La Plata Sand

*Substrate:*
Living Substrate by ADA:
Power Sand Special M
Penac P+W
Tourmaline BC
Aquasoil Amazónia + Amazónia Powder


*Fertilization:*
Makro Spezial N - 12ml daily (6ml - 15h  6ml - 19h)
Makro Spezial PK – 17ml daily (9ml - 16h  8ml - 20h)
Easylife Profito – 17ml daily (9ml – 15h  6ml -19h)
Easylife EasyCarbo – 4ml daily (2ml- 16h  2ml - 20h)

Total Daily Input for 200L :

NO3 – 3.01 ppm 0,62ppm as Urea
Urea - 0.3ppm
PO4 - 0.6 ppm
K – 4.3 ppm
Ca - 0.3 ppm +0.24ppm CaCl2
Mg - 0.18 ppm
Fe - 0.2 ppm
Al - 0.0009 ppm
B - 0.01 ppm
Co - 0.0009 ppm
Cu - 0.0002 ppm
F - 0.0009 ppm
l - 0.02 ppm
Li - 0.0017 ppm
Mn - 0.03 ppm
Mo - 0.0017 ppm
Ni - 0.0009 ppm
Sn - 0.0009 ppm
Zn - 0.0017 ppm
SO4 – 3..19 ppm
Cl +0.42ppm CaCl2

dGH - +0.09 +0.01ppm CaCl2

*Fauna:*
24 Caridina Multidentada (Amano Shrimp)

*Plants:*
Bucephalandra cf. Motleyana “Melawi”
Bucephalandra sp. “Kedagang”
Cryptocoryne Beckettii “Petchii”
Cryptocoryne Parva
Cryptocoryne Petchii “Pink”
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Marsilea Crenata
Microsorum Pteropus “Trident”
Rotala “Colorata”
Rotala “Green”
Riccardia Chamedryfolia
Taxiphyllum sp. “Spiky”
Vesicularia Ferriei “Weeping Moss”
Utricularia Graminifolia


Some photos 


Hygrophilla Pinnatifida by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr


Microsorum Pteropus Trident by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr


Utricularia Graminifolia by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr


Rotala Colorata by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr


Bucephalandra sp. Kedagang by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr


Crystal Creek - Day 8 by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr

Hope you all can follow it


----------



## Martin in Holland (26 Feb 2015)

Great job...I have a similar idea in my head for my next scape (hard scape).


----------



## nduli (26 Feb 2015)

Wow, great skills on the layout and photography. Subscribed.


----------



## Nuno M. (26 Feb 2015)

Martin in China said:


> Great job...I have a similar idea in my head for my next scape (hard scape).





nduli said:


> Wow, great skills on the layout and photography. Subscribed.



Thank you both for the words, and taking the time to reply  

Also thank you for all the likes on the post  

Martin looking forward to seeing your next scape


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (27 Feb 2015)

Very interesting wood. Will it become darker with time, like redmoor wood?


----------



## Nuno M. (27 Feb 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Very interesting wood. Will it become darker with time, like redmoor wood?



Hi Alexander,

I really don't know, but if I had to make a guess I think  they will get darker with time


----------



## tmiravent (7 Mar 2015)

Time to do and update Nuno (photo),
cheers!


----------



## ADA (7 Mar 2015)

Looks great, similar to my current layout lol but mine has no sand .


----------



## UllavL (8 Mar 2015)

Looks really great! And almost a bit scary, like the wood are arms reaching out to grab you 


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (12 Mar 2015)

ADA said:


> Looks great, similar to my current layout lol but mine has no sand .



Thank you ADA,

Where can I see yours ??



UllavL said:


> Looks really great! And almost a bit scary, like the wood are arms reaching out to grab you



Hi UllavL,

Thank you for your words 

I thought of the name Creepy Hollow when I was arranging the hardscape, put with the plants it soften a bit 



tmiravent said:


> Time to do and update Nuno (photo),
> cheers!



Here it goes Tiago,

After 22 days everything is looking good, without stress, 

Let's go to the photos:

For the curious ones, the machine room and all the equipment

Machine Room by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr

Some plants close ups

Taxiphyllum sp. Spiky by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr


Microsorum Pteropus Trident by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr


Bucephalandra sp. “Kedagang” by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr


Bucephalandra cf. Motleyana “Melawi” by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr

The Amano Shrimps wore taken out, and in their place a colony of 30 CRS entered last weekend 

Caridina Logemanni (Crystal Red Shrimp) by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr


Caridina Logemanni (Crystal Red Shrimp) by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr


Caridina Logemanni (Crystal Red Shrimp) by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr

And here is the couch view 

Couch Sight by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr

Hope you like it  ;: beer:


----------



## tmiravent (12 Mar 2015)

Wonderfull!
I prefer the CRS to the buldozer's, much better! 
The buceph. already sending new leaves, plants looking nice. I think one more week and the tank will speed out like crazy! 
Not afraid to show the all tank, very nice!  
Loving this scape more every time i see it!
cheers


----------



## rodoselada (12 Mar 2015)

superb, i like your hard scape!


----------



## Nuno M. (24 Mar 2015)

35 Days after start-up

=)


Crystal Creek - Day 35 by Nuno A. Matos, on Flickr


----------



## tmiravent (24 Mar 2015)

Fantastic!
cheers


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (7 Apr 2015)

I really like it, and those stones for "free", makes it even better !


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (7 Apr 2015)

I really like it, and those stones for "free", makes it even better !


----------



## ADA (8 Apr 2015)

Nuno M. said:


> Thank you ADA,
> 
> Where can I see yours ??
> 
> ...




Here mate. http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/steves-ada-120p-emerald-isles.34918/


----------



## Nuno M. (23 Apr 2015)

Here's a video from Crystal Creek, now with 64days since start-up 

Everything is gooing on nicely, a school of Boraras Naevus entered this week ant the new model of Twinstar is on a test run 

Hope you like it


----------



## Nuno M. (7 Feb 2016)

Very long time since last update but still going ... 


Caridina Logemanni (Crystal Red Shrimp) by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


Caridina Logemanni (Crystal Red Shrimp) by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


Caridina Logemanni (Crystal Red Shrimp) by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


Boraras naevus by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


Boraras naevus by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


Crystal Creek by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## rodoselada (7 Feb 2016)

doing very well


----------



## Nuno M. (14 Feb 2016)

Another week passes by 

Crystal Creek by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## rodoselada (14 Feb 2016)

wonderful Nuno!


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2016)

Feature on FB Gallery


----------



## xandro007 (2 Mar 2016)

How did you make you ferlizer whit urea


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------

